# background-image wird nicht angezeigt



## Valllanda (29. März 2012)

Grüße,

ich habe heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht einen Fehler(?) zu suchen.
Und zwar habe ich folgendes problem, wenn ich ich einem div container mit background-image ein bild einfügen will wird es mir nicht angezeigt.. ich habe auch alles mögliche versucht von absoluten pfaden über relativen pfaden embedded css und externe dateien, bis hin zum testen in anderen divs, dazu habe ich den kompletten code überprüft ob alle semikolons gesetzt sind alle tags geschlossen sind etc.
Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln... wenn von euch jemand eine Idee hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.


```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>test</title>
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />
	</head>
	<body>
        <div id="header">

                <div id="logo"><img src="./img/logo_klein.png" width="97px" height="120px"/>
                <?php
                    if(isset($_GET['nav'])&&!empty($_GET['nav']))
                    {
                        echo $kat[$_GET['nav']];
                    }
                    if(isset($_GET['act'])&&!empty($_GET['act']))
                    {
                        echo " | ".$act[$_GET['act']];
                    }
                    echo"</div>";
                    echo"<div id=\"nav\"><a href=\"#\">test</a> | <a href=\"#\">test</a> | <a href=\"#\">test</a> | <a href=\"#\">test</a> | <a href=\"#\">test</a></div>";
                ?>
        </div>
        <div id="container">
            <div id="subnav">asdf</div>
            <div id="inhalt"><?php include"./seiten/kunden-e.php"; ?></div>
        </div>
        <div id="footer">&nbsp;</div>
    </body>
</html>
```


```
#header {
    margin: 0 auto;
    width: 95%;
    min-width: 800px;
    max-width: 1280px;
    background-color: #00FF00;
}
#header #logo {
    padding:0 250px 0 250px;
}
#header #nav {
    text-align:center;
}
#container {
    margin: 0 auto;
    width: 95%;
    min-width: 800px;
    max-width: 1280px;
}
#subnav {
    background-color:#FF0000;
    background-image:url("localhost/fa-klormann/img/left-sidebar.gif");
    width: 220px;
    float: left;
    margin: 0 0 450px 0;
    height:300px;
}
#inhalt {
    background-color: #0000FF;
    margin:0 0 0 220px;
    padding:0 0 0 10px;
```

mit besten Grüßen Valllanda


----------



## CPoly (29. März 2012)

Ich nehme an es geht um #subnav?

Bei deinem geposteten Code sehe ich nur ein Problem. So wie du den Pfad angegeben hast, wird das Bild in einem Ordner namens "localhost" gesucht.

Hier mal dein Code mit dummy Bildern: https://tinker.io/2f269


Um dir wirklich weiter zu helfen, fehlen Informationen über den Aufbau deiner Dateistruktur. Außerdem solltest du nur HTML Code ohne PHP posten.


----------



## Valllanda (29. März 2012)

ja es geht um #subnav^^ 
der Pfad ist noch von meinem letztem Test übrig normalerweise steht da "./img/left-sidebar.gif"
ich finde es komisch das es bei dem link den du gepostet hast angezeigt wird.. und bei mir nicht...
was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass die IDE (php desinger) die php datei temporär in eine html datei umgewandelt hat und es dort gepasst hat...


----------



## SpiceLab (30. März 2012)

Neben dem falsch benannten Pfad könnte auch die Schreibweise (Groß-/Kleinschreibung) der Dateiendung die Urache sein, denn für den Webserver ist *.gif* nicht gleich *.GIF*.


----------



## DrEvil (13. April 2012)

Unter Berücksichtigung der bereits genannten Hinweise:
Lass mal die Anführungszeichen weg. (SelfHTML)

Gruß


----------



## SpiceLab (13. April 2012)

DrEvil hat gesagt.:


> Unter Berücksichtigung der bereits genannten Hinweise:
> Lass mal die Anführungszeichen weg. (SelfHTML)


Der *background-image*-URL kann wahlweise mit oder ohne Anführungszeichen (einfach o. doppelt) benannt werden: w3.org - 14.2.1 Background properties


----------



## DrEvil (13. April 2012)

Ah ok. Ich meinte mich erinnern zu können, dass das mal bei mir zu nem Fehler geführt hat. Arbeite daher selbst immer nur ohne Anführungszeichen.

Aber das war dann wahrscheinlich eine fehlerhafte Erinnerung.


----------

